# Trawler St. Richard GY 134



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Good Day

I am looking for a photo of the following trawler?

Thank You


M.L. St Richard – GY134
Fleetwood trawler – St. Richard GY134
Technical
Official Number: 182651
Yard Number: S.661
Completed: 1950
Gross Tonnage: 289.34
Net Tonnage: 98.24
Length: 131.0 ft
Breadth: 25.1 ft
Depth: 12.2 ft
Built: Henry Scarr Ltd, Hessle
Engine: 7-cyl 630bhp oil engine by Mirrlees, Bickerton & Day Ltd, Stockport
History
5.1950: Launched by Henry Scarr Ltd, Hessle (Yd.No.??) for Saint Andrew’s Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Hull as St.
RICHARD. Fitted for long-lining.
8.1950: Completed.
8.1950: Registered at Grimsby (GY134). Basil Arthur Parkes c/o 238 Dock Street, Fleetwood appointed manager.
9.1950: Sold to Fishery Products Ltd, St. John’s, Newfoundland.
9.1950: Grimsby registry closed.
9.1950: Registered at St. John’s.
1.1.1951: On Grand Banks foundered, all crew rescued. St. John’s reg


----------

